# Username suggestions



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

SimonNZ said:


> I heard recently that Mountain Dew started an online poll to determine the name of their new product.
> 
> "Diabetus" looked like it would be the winner, but was overtaken near the end by "Hitler Did Nothing Wrong" (which I haven't yet seen on the market - bad sports that they are)
> 
> This in no way realtes to MoonlightSonata's situation...it just reminded me.


----------

